# my cody, my heart



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

My Cody,my great love,my heart passed on sept.8,2012. I just wanted it known that he was here in this world, and was very loved, and he loved us so. He would have been 12 on Jan. 18. He let me hold, hugg and kiss him a much as I wanted, anytime. He was such a lover dog! He'd just relax over into my arms. He loved to chase and catch scoccer balls, that was his favorite toy! And he loved his milk bones! I use to keep them in the kitchen, but had to move the "bone box" to the bedroom because he wanted them all the time! After I moved them, he'd hit the file cabinet next to the computer with him paw, I'd say "toey-yo" and he'd head off to the bedroom with his head and tail held high cause he knew he got his way! with his brother clipper and later on hooch a little pitbull, there would be a "bone-box raid" every now and then! they are inside dogs, but we have a big back yard that they carved a moat around the shed, running and runnng! He was the leader dog, but loved his brother and they were always not far from each other. He was my constant companion, he would follow me room to room and lay and wait and then stay by my side. He started having problems in may, and on the last visit to the vet they did more xrays that showed a bone tumor. Since may he had went thru not pooping, then not eating, then the tumor. It just went so fast i still cant wrap my mind around it. We decided to let him go on that last visit, and not put him thru more pain. We had his nite-nite{blanket} in the car, and spread it out, he was glad to see his nite-nite, we were able to spend about 21/2 hours with him there at the vets. He laid down with his head up, he passed proud. He just relaxed over into my arms one last time as i told him over and over that i loved him. No stuggle. I miss him, his touch, his kisses, his smell, his prescence. I know he waits for me, as I wait for him.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Cody


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

thank you, he was my first german shepherd, he was my boy. his brother clipper is a comfort to still have.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

thank you, he was my boy, cherish each day with your Harley! There will never be enough!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Thank you Sheilah, i know the people here understand.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. It's obvious Cody was well loved & will be dearly missed. RIP.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Im sorry for your loss  Rip Cody


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

thank you mahhi22 and Loneforce. He was such a big part of my day. even in the last week of his life, he was weak and very lame in that back leg that showed the tumor, but he made it over to the door to wait for me each day to wait for me to come home from work. He was so loyal and dedicated to us. on the day he passed we came home and i let clipper and hooch out back and there was a yellow butterfly on the ground by the back door, it fluttered up and flew toward the fence, then turned and flew back into the yard, I think that was from Cody letting us know he is free and ok. He just always brightened my day!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so sorry about your Cody. It sounds like he had a wonderful life with you


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Thank you msvette2u, he made my life wonderful!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is so hard to lose a friend and loyal companion like Cody. He sounds like a great boy and he obviously loved and was loved. Run free Cody where there is no pain.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Thank you Daisy&Lucky"sMom, i see your loss was recent too and i am sorry for you too. They just take the bad from a day! We will never stop loving them.


----------



## blackmeadow (Sep 23, 2012)

That is bittersweet. It's good to know he's no longer in pain, and that he went with love and dignity... but it's so tragic to ever have to lose such a wonderful friend. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Thank you blackmeadow, he was a wonderful boy! It was the most heartbreaking thing I have ever done in saying "ok" to let him go but am glad he is not in pain any more. His brother clipper and hooch give me much comfort.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

There is never enough time with our dogs. Cody sounds like he was loved much. I am glad you have found some comfort from your other dogs. RIP Cody.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Thank you katdog5911, cody was and still is loved very much. I thank all of you for your kind comments and your love of your own wonderful companions.


----------

